
California Joins the Global Fight for the Right to Repair Our Things - OrgNet
https://ifixit.org/blog/14429/california-right-to-repair-in-2019/
======
14
I would love to be able to replace the screen on my kids kobo ereader. He used
it for a month and the screen died on him. I did find a replacement screen but
the cost was 70USD so a new one is not much more. I really hope that when this
is legislated they look at this factor as well. If the replacement parts
offered are 75% the cost of the product it hardly seems right.

